# relationship between White Scars and Space Wolves



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

both have "barbarian warrior" origins (Mongols and Vikings) 

I read somewhere (in Collected Visions I recall) that Khan and Russ were buddies, but when Russ requested help from Khan after being ambushed by the Alpha Legion, Khan had to apologize and refuse because he was needed for the defense of Terra 

Did Russ or the SW hold a grudge against the WS, or do they understand that the WS had to place duty to the Imperium above personal friendship?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> both have "barbarian warrior" origins (Mongols and Vikings)
> 
> I read somewhere (in Collected Visions I recall) that Khan and Russ were buddies, but when Russ requested help from Khan after being ambushed by the Alpha Legion, Khan had to apologize and refuse because he was needed for the defense of Terra
> 
> Did Russ or the SW hold a grudge against the WS, or do they understand that the WS had to place duty to the Imperium above personal friendship?


Well Russ was ever the fiercely loyal pragmatist and he had to know that the Khan was unable to turn his back on their father (especially after essentially stumbling into a galaxy spanning civil war which had already been tearing the Imperium apart for over 6 years), which would have been the result if he'd ignored the orders of Dorn to return to Terra and gone to Russ' aid.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Collected Visions says that when Russ heard Khan wasn't coming to help he just shrugged his shoulders and carried on fighting, didn't look like he was angry at all, like Baron said, Russ is smart enough to know that Khan had no choice and it was either come to his aid or the Emperors, Russ would have likely made the same decision had their roles been reversed.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

just for fun, Russ vs. Khan...who would win in a friendly sparring match? a fight to the death? it's like super Viking vs. super Genghis khan

EDIT: I just read this on http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Jaghatai_Khan

apparently the Khan was also friends with the Lion...I wonder how Russ felt about that, especially after Lion knocked Russ unconscious


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

becareful of that wiki its even worse then lexicanum as it will add inaccurate stuff on there


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> just for fun, Russ vs. Khan...who would win in a friendly sparring match? a fight to the death? it's like super Viking vs. super Genghis khan
> 
> EDIT: I just read this on http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Jaghatai_Khan
> 
> apparently the Khan was also friends with the Lion...I wonder how Russ felt about that, especially after Lion knocked Russ unconscious



Well Jonson and Russ shared one of the closest friendships amongst the primarchs, much like Fulgrim and Ferrus or Horus and Sanguinius. They may have had that one incident, but in the end it forged an even stronger brotherhood between them. So I doubt Russ would have minded in the slightest.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well Jonson and Russ shared one of the closest friendships amongst the primarchs, much like Fulgrim and Ferrus or Horus and Sanguinius. They may have had that one incident, but in the end it forged an even stronger brotherhood between them. So I doubt Russ would have minded in the slightest.


I was under the impression they hated each other after Jonson punched Russ 

could you point out the fluff that says they were friends and became even better friends after the incident? it would be interesting to read


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> I was under the impression they hated each other after Jonson punched Russ
> 
> could you point out the fluff that says they were friends and became even better friends after the incident? it would be interesting to read


_Codex: Space Wolves_ pg.91 and_ Prospero Burns_ are the 2 most recent publications that spring to mind.


----------

